# Borderlands2



## Devil1899 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao a tutti, ieri ho acquistato questo gioco, non lo avessi mai fatto! invece di uscire al pomeriggio sono stato incollato alla tv per 4 ore filate.... che dire bellissimo e originale. Nessuno ce l'ha? magari si potrebbe fare qualche partita in co-op.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho il primo per PC comprato un mese fa edizione game of the year a soli 9 euro. E dunque mi sà che per il secondo dovrò aspettare ancora un pò.


----------



## prd7 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Preso per PC a 13 euro. Lo sto scaricando ora su Steam.


----------



## Devil1899 (3 Ottobre 2012)

io il primo non ce l'ho, ho preso direttamente il secondo per la ps3 ed ogni sera minimo 2 ore di gioco, me lo godo, esploro ed uccido tutto quello che si muove.


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2012)

cosa è?


----------



## Devil1899 (4 Ottobre 2012)

è uno sparatutto in prima persona principalmente ma ha anche momenti di un gioco di ruolo, lo consiglio a tutti quelli che amano il genere, a me prende troppo, da sabato scorso non ho più vita sociale.....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Ottobre 2012)

è bello


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ce l'ho, gran gioco


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Ottobre 2012)

Semplicemente spettacolare! Lo consiglio a tutti.


----------



## Devil1899 (16 Ottobre 2012)

E' poco sponsorizzato ingiustamente, più ci gioco e più mi piace e quanti easter eggs ci sono, sono a livello 23 con zer0 e oramai cecchino alla grande.


----------

